# Dominante PM, my horse, my dream.



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Dominante PM, is a Pura Raza Espanola buckskin colt. He is born on January 3rd 2012. He will become a stallion, do dressage and some other stuff.

He is still in Spain and will be in France in December.

His father, Revoltoso XXIX



















His mother, Dana X (and his brother of the year)



















Dominante, 8 months (September 14th)



































Sorry for my bad English


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wow they are gorgeous


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So handsome!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

His sire is WOW! I've seen so many pictures of him and still get bowled over...

His dam looks a lot like my gelding Brock, who possibly has some Andalusian blood.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Such presence!  he sure does stand out.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous! Just love this breed!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank's all !

My little baby, 7 month :












Me and Dominante, in September, 8 month :


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy! You are so very lucky to have him!  

Can't wait to see what he'll do in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

even in the odd baby growth spurts he's a looker. can't wait to see how he grows up.


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank's for all your comments !!

I can't wait to see him... 


Dominante is VERY tall : 1m56/57 at 10 month !!! His breeder measure him yesterday


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

From the left to the right, Dominante PM (6month) and his brother, Fisgon PM (11month !!) :wink:











My beauty 8 month, me and a stallion "isabelo" (double pearl).



Dominante is a VERY sweet and nice horse. A big baby but really lovely.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is gorgeous!!! You are veryyy lucky. I can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows up and matures. Congrats


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you !... I will post pictures of him when he arrived in France


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Dominante will be in France in 1 week. 


Picture : Dominante, 6 months


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh yeah - we're going to need ongoing pictures of that lad!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

You must be soooo excited!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I notice that something has been done to both his mane and tail by way of trimming. Is that a regional thing? Or perhaps a breed and regional thing? Just curious.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow I'm so excited to see more pictures! Be sure to get loads of pictures!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

Dominante arrived, finally, in France on 4th of January.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I cant see the pictures D:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't either  Just the one on pg. 2, which of course is lovely!!


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> I can't either  Just the one on pg. 2, which of course is lovely!!


Nor I, and I really want to see what everyone is oooooohhhing and awwwwing over


----------

